

Smart Nest thermostat easily turned into spying device - kungfudoi
http://www.net-security.org/secworld.php?id=17239

======
chillingeffect
The takeaway from the article is that if someone has physical access to your
Nest (e.g. in your house or in a store before you buy it), they can flash new
firmware on via USB.

